# I just don't understand...



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I receive statements from my health insurance company. Each statement includes a page with short paragraphs in different languages. The paragraph at the top in English begins, "If you cannot read this..."


I just don't understand...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Those who are absent, please raise your hands. 

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

"Do not open before reading the enclosed instructions."


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Think of it the same way as Braille keypads on drive through ATMs... It's a mystery better left unsolved.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Aaaaaahhhh!!! 

The mysteries of the way we comprehend vagaries of the English language.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you have already done so, Please do so now.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought I was wrong once, but I was mistaken.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Learn to read! If you want to find the enjoyment of reading call this number.....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Extend the ladder before climbing on it....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Just goes to show how far things have gone and how ridiculous things have become in attempts to shield from legal liability.









It wasn't all that long ago that the term "ambulance chaser" was an insult referring to the lowest of the low. Today, I can't watch the tube for 15 minutes without seeing, "If you or someone you know has been diagnosed with mesothelioma..."


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Chris--Wait a few years, the weird factor will go way up. 
Dwight--The fine print on those ads is interesting, too. ( I don't run mass media ads seeking mesothelioma/asbestosis cases merely in order to refer them out to another lawyer). 
"Please listen the full message as our options have changed. . "


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

label on the back of a plastic refrigerator magnet, in the shape of a 2-inch bottle of beer: 
"not for eating, only for seeing"


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

The operating rooms of the hospital in which I used to practice had Braille signs on the doors.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By R Snyder on 19 Jun 2010 10:18 AM 
The operating rooms of the hospital in which I used to practice had Braille signs on the doors. 
In the town of Luton here in UK, the newly-opened Arndale Centre Shopping Mall had all the elevator/escalator signs, as well as all the descriptive signs on the flower beds, PRINTED printed in Braille.


NOT embossed.

Just printed.

Also, seen on Irish single-deck buses in the 50's and 60's - in Irish and English - 'Capacity 45 persons - no more than half that number may be standing up at any time.'

...and - 'PLEASE ASK THE DRIVER FOR DETAILS' - underneath the notice - 'DO NOT TALK TO THE DRIVER'

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Project I worked on the installers put the room numbers with embossed Braille letters above the doors. 

All you can eat under $10, price varies.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

My small group of 6-8 employees was moved to a brand new facility. We had a unisex rest room with the lock mounted on the OUTSIDE of the door. It took three years of emails to get it installed on the inside.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 19 Jun 2010 07:25 AM 
Just goes to show how far things have gone and how ridiculous things have become in attempts to shield from legal liability.









It wasn't all that long ago that the term "ambulance chaser" was an insult referring to the lowest of the low. Today, I can't watch the tube for 15 minutes without seeing, "If you or someone you know has been diagnosed with mesothelioma..."










The ones that bug me are the ones that begin with: "Have you or a loved one died..." I always talk back to the TV, "Oh my, Yes indeed..., I DIED!... But I won't sue, it is too much fun haunting you!"


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

They were first to think of it.
Now that's inovation for you (MS are releasing theirs later). 










Andrew


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paradise on 20 Jun 2010 02:44 AM 

They were first to think of it.
Now that's inovation for you (MS are releasing theirs later). 










Andrew



http://www.google.com/search?q=Father's+Day&ct=fathersday2010-hp&oi=ddle









Happy Father's Day from Google. 

I don't think we could say this is *actually *"Father's Day." It's just some common items symbiolic or iconic to render a graphic image that can be visually decoded as spelling Google. For Hubble's birthday it was a nebula. Einstein's birthday, a collection of clocks, some by Dali.

I think we can rely upon the folks at Google being smarter than thinking somehow the above graphic was in fact braille and could be read by a blind person. That would be nonsense. It has to be seen in 3D for a blind person to read it.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't understand... ?


Irony [/b](from the Ancient Greek e????e?a _eironeía_, meaning hypocrisy, deception, or feigned ignorance) is a situation, _literary technique_, or _rhetorical device_, in which there is an incongruity or discordance that goes strikingly beyond the most simple and evident meaning of words or actions. Verbal and situational irony is often intentionally used as emphasis in an assertion of a truth. The ironic form of _simile_, irony used in _sarcasm_, and some forms of _litotes_ may involve the emphasis of one's meaning by deliberate use of language that states the direct opposite of the truth, or drastically and obviously understates a factual connection.

*Litotes:* In _rhetoric_, _litotes_[1] are _figures of speech_ in which a certain statement is expressed by denying its opposite. For example, rather than merely saying that a person is attractive (or even very attractive), one might say they are "_not unattractive_".




Oh !


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

"The operating rooms of the hospital in which I used to practice had Braille signs on the doors."


*..... Braille in a hospital, an operating room? Of course, quite natural, makes perfect sense. Medical knowledge being what it is, doctors are always working in the dark.* [/i]


"...Wait a few years, the weird factor will go way up."

..... *Free beer tomorrow* 
[/i]

"... Braille keypads on drive through ATMs... It's a mystery better left unsolved."

..... What do you me unsolved? Of course braille at the drive through ATM... Everyone knows half the drivers out there are blind and the other half are just plain crazy. [/b]




"... all the descriptive signs on the flower beds, PRINTED printed in braille. Not embosed."


_......Everyone knows blind people see things the rest of us don't._[/b] 



Some things are easier to explain than others...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

On CTA busses in Chicago, there are escape windows with a handle you can pull to get the window loose in case of an accident. Under the window is a label that says: 

"Emergency instructions on label beside window." 

And the label beside the window says, 

"Pull handle to open." 

At the Chicago Botanic, many people don't know where the model railroad garden is. Somebody suggested we needed another sign. 

This year, there is a new sign that says, "Model Railroad Garden" mounted right above the sign that says, "Model Railroad Garden" on the same post.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Could be worse, somehow I dont this got translated quite right...


----------

